# new cults or not so new on Mefford show Nov 20, 2013



## davdavis (Dec 2, 2013)

fascinating interview on The j. Mefford show ,Radio Show : Janet Mefferd Premium
mentions several growing cults two of which I had some knowledge.
1.) followers of the Late oneness Pentecostal William Branham which are apparently spreading like wildfire in the third world, piggy backing off the world faith movement. he also seemed to A major influence of the cultist and Jack Chick vehicle John Todd. The amazing thing is that in spite of Branham's many heresies, Including the serpent seed doctrine many pent. have no trouble seeing him as an inspiration. two interesting video links in regard to this
1. Hagin Predicting death of Branham for refusing to accept Hagin's correction,http://www.youtube.com/feature=player_embedded Wow when you need Hagin's correction on doctrine I guess you are doomed 2.) Branham predicting the death of Marilyn Monroe http://www.youtube.com/feature=player_embedded

The second is the 12 tribes community. I had an opportunity to observe these In Chattanooga in '78. the "yellow Deli" was very popular with many Covenant College students who at that time were enamored with the "Jesus People" movement. I was persuaded to go there but fortunately was not impressed by the people (or the food.)

David Davis
PCA Montgomery
Dave,s Ravings


0


----------

